# Shine On: VW Scirocco



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

I love working on cars for friend's, and I was delighted to be asked by one of our own, Chris Barnes, to Swissvax his brand spanking new 'Rocco.

I'd not seen it until he arrived, only read King Eric's gushing review, and when they both turned up I wasn't disappointed. This car is beautiful, the stance is just right, it's well proportioned, and the colour is absolutely spot on - so glad you didn't go for black :thumb:

Anyway, a few photo's from the day, I didn't end up taking many 'cos we were too busy talking. Johnnyopolis dropped over too, we all enjoyed a brew and he treated me to a new Zaino towel, more of that later.

The car upon arrival, it had only done about 350 miles so there wasn't much to do other than clean a bit of grime off from driving to my house.





































A quick wash and we put it in the garage to escape the cold. Chris was generally very pleased with the condition of the car from the dealership, just a couple of spots of light marring were evident and easily dealt with via a light machine polish.










The whole car was buffed using Swissvax Cleaner Fluid Pro on a yellow polishing pad using the rotary, before a layer of Best of Show was applied. I'd planned to use Divine, as per Chris' Mk 3 Golf, but it was on loan at the time to Fifth Gear for 'that' article. Moving swiftly on, I'll get Divine on it in the next couple of weeks. At this point I will make mention of the Zaino buffing towel Johnny very kindly gave me to try. I can't describe just how soft these things are, really thick and plush. A good size too, they make buffing the wax off effortless. They are not cheap, but goof products rarely are - having washed the towel and used it a dozen times now it has lost none of the plush loveliness from when it was brand new. I don't doubt it will last for ages, so in fact it's good value after all. Thanks Johnny - well impressed.

The unpainted plastic parts on this car look just right, these were treated with SV Matt Protection, wheels Autobahn'd, tyres Pneu'd. Chris chipped in and vacuumed the interior while I applied Scotchguard Fabric Protector to all 4 overmats to help keep them looking good for as long as possible.

By now, we'd spent too long talking, eating and drinking coffee so it was pitch black outside. I intend to get some proper photographic advice form Dubnut and get some ncie shots for Chris soon, but for now we had a play about with a Halogen light, the camera on a tripod and som elonger exposure shots. Not exactly David Bailey, but I think some of the show how beautifully liquid and reflective the paint looked.


















































































Just for the record, the foglights were only on for the pictures - Barnsey isn't a chav and wouldn't consider driving around with them on un-necessarily, otherwise we'd remove them for him 

Chris - thanks for asking me to detail another car for you, looking forward to topping up that wax and getting some shot's in the sunshine.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work, and a nice car too, really growing on me


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Very nice job there Reggie :thumb:

Can't wait to have a proper nose around @ CBC Chris , lovely looking car.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Photographer at the ready chaps!!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice - very nice...! My fav current VW..!


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Thats Lovley that is........:thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Photographer at the ready chaps!!


Right, lets get you booked in then. I'm itching to get some pointers and some pukka shots.


----------



## macdo (May 31, 2006)

They look awesome in white! Blue looks nice too!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Shine On said:


> Just for the record, the foglights were only on for the pictures - Barnsey isn't a chav and wouldn't consider driving around with them on un-necessarily, otherwise we'd remove them for him


Why even have them on for the pics?

Great job anyway! Love these cars. There was one at the Pod Sunday!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

very nice looking - havent seen that colour before 

are those wheels 18's? They really suit it very nicely :thumb:


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Yes Damon, 18's. I think Chris said 19's are an option, but these look perfectly in proportion, and no doubt will ride and handle better too.



Mat @ SWS said:


> Why even have them on for the pics?


Because I was playing about for photographs. I don't see that as an issue, as long as Chris didn't drive off down the road with them on. Which he wouldn't


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

No, just askin


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Must say it is an awesome car and glad your loving the Zaino towels.

Robbie


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Great job there chaps, shame I missed out helping but had a date with some beers, a roulette table and a microphone :lol:


----------



## MickCTR (Mar 4, 2006)

That looks stunning. The best colour for it too imo! Very very nice! Now it just needs AWD and a silly engine :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks lovely - but the aerial looks a little off centre ?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking looking car, love those wheels.


----------



## King Eric (Feb 27, 2006)

Valet Magic said:


> Must say it is an awesome car and glad your loving the Zaino towels.
> 
> Robbie


Robert. Johnny owns Zaino Uk. Not you! Remember?

This car is the shizzle. Its even more shizzle ma nizzle once Paul played with it. I saw it the night after. Drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

Yes, last week I realised the aerial is bent! 

The Roccos been remapped now aswell so even more fun


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

Stunning car. My mum was going to get one but she needed 3 seats in the rear unfortunatley, so she got a Golf 1.4TSI instead.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

chr15barn3s said:


> Yes, last week I realised the aerial is bent!
> 
> The Roccos been remapped now aswell so even more fun


Yeah but you needed to be hanging out an upstairs window with 3 bored twats moaning at ya "that aerial is squint........."


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

First one i've seen in blue I think! That looks very nice.. I like the downlighters on the garage too!

A chap who had a TT at my gym (that I worked for him..) now has a black Scirocco, it has so much presence! Tonight however, it was broken into whilst we were at LA Fitness, rear window smashed, jacket, wallet and breifcase taken from the boot!!!


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Yeah but you needed to be hanging out an upstairs window with 3 bored twats moaning at ya "that aerial is squint........."


Did I tell you how high your leon looks next to John's?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

chr15barn3s said:


> Did I tell you how high your leon looks next to John's?


Its booked in to get Raised, I feel its not high enough.......:wave:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> Its booked in to get Raised, I feel its not high enough.......:wave:


Leon All Road :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks spot on.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

amazing car and amazing colour thanks for sharing paul :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> Its booked in to get Raised, I feel its not high enough.......:wave:


You know you need a new white car


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Nice one Reggie. Might have to bring the passat down for some love.


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Kettle's always on, and there is often a genuine risk of bacon sarnieism when Doris is around!


----------



## olliegiltrow (Aug 11, 2006)

that's lush

as for the foglights. i did the advanced driving course and the instructor told me you should use foglights on dark roads where they are not lit. as the are down lower they light up the road better and help look out for rabbits and things running in front the car etc


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

good job mate, nice car too, your mate must have had to wait AGES for the rocco with xenons, there like rocking horse poo at the mo, to have xenons


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

JPC said:


> good job mate, nice car too, your mate must have had to wait AGES for the rocco with xenons, there like rocking horse poo at the mo, to have xenons


5 Months!! I ordered at the right time when Xenon's were on the option list. It was on the first shipment of Xenon cars aswell. You can't order them at the mo.


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

olliegiltrow said:


> that's lush
> 
> as for the foglights. i did the advanced driving course and the instructor told me you should use foglights on dark roads where they are not lit. as the are down lower they light up the road better and help look out for rabbits and things running in front the car etc


The instructor's a prat, then. If you're driving at any speed, they don't light up anything far enough away for you to be able to react to. Using them is against the law (see HC rule 236). If he'd been tutoring me I would have stopped the car and asked him to leave - unless, of course, it was his car.


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Troon said:


> The instructor's a prat, then. If you're driving at any speed, they don't light up anything far enough away for you to be able to react to. Using them is against the law (see HC rule 236). If he'd been tutoring me I would have stopped the car and asked him to leave - unless, of course, it was his car.


Wow it's against the law to use them? Or is it illegal to use them when there's not fog?

Either way, gorgeous car. It's shame we will never see them on our shores. I'd give a leg for a GTI spec Scirroco.


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Stunning love these:argie::argie:


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

Nick_S said:


> Wow it's against the law to use them? Or is it illegal to use them when there's not fog?


 The Law: The Road Vehicles Lighting Regulations 1989:
"Reg 27. No person shall use, or cause or permit to be used, on a road any vehicle on which any lamp, hazard warning signal device or warning beacon of a type specified in an item in column 2 of the Table below is used in a manner specified in that item in column 3:
Front fog lamp
(a) Used so as to cause undue dazzle or discomfort to other persons using the road.
(b) Used so as to be lit at any time other than in conditions of seriously reduced visibility.
(c) Used so as to be lit when a vehicle is parked.
Rear fog lamp
(a) Used so as to cause undue dazzle or discomfort to the driver of a following vehicle.
(b) Used so as to be lit at any time other than in conditions of seriously reduced visibility.
(c) Save in the case of an emergency vehicle, used so as to be lit when a vehicle is parked."


----------



## Paul-T (Nov 2, 2006)

Ok chaps, while I appreciate the bump, can we leave the massive fog light debate now please.

We all know that chavs driving around with fog lights on when it's not foggy were starved of oxygen at birth. I only made the comment because we were messing about with different lights on and I didn't want anyone to think he drove off with them on, as someone would have undoubtedly said.

He does like to speed past schools though :lol:


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice job, didnt look too bad from the dealers. 

i.e. they dont seem to have damaged it too much,..


----------



## chr15barn3s (Apr 10, 2007)

:lol: enough about the fog lights!

The dealer prep was pretty good. The only bad bit really was the top of the rear quater as shown in the picture.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 6, 2008)

Impressive...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car, love the colour too. :argie:


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

First one I've seen with xenons!


----------



## Havok (Feb 5, 2009)

if my numbers come up this weekend, then i'd be straight down the dealers for one of them, it's absolutely stunning


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely, those alloys are sweet as well


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Lush car and quality work as always


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking very nice Chris and Paul, good job


----------



## Nick_S (Dec 20, 2008)

Andy_Green said:


> The Law: The Road Vehicles Lighting Regulations 1989:
> "Reg 27. No person shall use, or cause or permit to be used, on a road any vehicle on which any lamp, hazard warning signal device or warning beacon of a type specified in an item in column 2 of the Table below is used in a manner specified in that item in column 3:......


Interesting, thanks for the info.

Again, fantastic work :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

love thease cars and love the work bud very very nice


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

Fantastic looking car this and even more so now Paul. Hoping to get one of these myself in December. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Leopold (Jun 27, 2007)

I love those new sicroccos, especially like the shape. and yours is lovely..:thumb:


----------

